# Short Telephoto Lenses



## jthomson (Jul 28, 2015)

Got into a bit of an argument, would like some ammunition. ;D.

I don't care about the aperture only the focal length. Note the question isn't what is your favourite focal length, it is which one is most popular, that is which one do most photographers have.

Also does anyone know a good Nikon site where I could post the same sort of Poll? I want to try and eliminate brand bias from the answer. The only difference in the question would be that I would use 105mm instead of 100mm.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 28, 2015)

jthomson said:


> Note the question isn't what is your favourite focal length, it is which one is most popular, that is which one do most photographers have.



I have all three, but I can only vote for one...


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 28, 2015)

If you were referring to lenses which people have had in the past then I'd say the 85 would be way out in front. Nowadays I'm guessing that the 100/105 is catching up.

The 135 has always been a niche focal length (on 35 mm / FF) - relatively speaking. It's harder to use than an 85 but doesn't have the useful magnification of 200 +.


----------



## Tinky (Jul 28, 2015)

I love working with primes as they really force you to think about perspective in a way that zooms just don't, and I think regardless of any optical benefits, that extra thought makes your images better.

I use cropped sensor cameras so I tend to use slightly wider lenses to fufill the effective short telephoto range.

I love my Sigma 50mm f1.4 DG on my 7D. Bright. Usable wide open at a pinch. Really snaps into focus with beautiful fall-off. So equivalent to an 80.

If I'm doing anything with the nephews or action or sports I really love my 'no mans land' 100mm f2.0 (160mm effectively on cropped sensor) for the sheer speed of focus, and again, for images that are good even wide open. Note that this is one of the few lenses Canon themselves rate for the 50mp 5D's. It's an infallable companion, and whilst it's short for a proper sports lens, the speed and clarity gets more keepers, and the images hold up to software cropping too.

So I would vote for the 100, but then, it's not really what you asked, in my kit context.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 28, 2015)

Tinky said:


> I love working with primes as they really force you to think about perspective in a way that zooms just don't.....


I disagree, when using zooms you (I) go to the position that gets me the perspective I want and then zoom to get the framing, with primes I don't have that level of control and I am forced to make a choice between the optimal perspective or framing, rarely can you get both with a prime.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 28, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > I love working with primes as they really force you to think about perspective in a way that zooms just don't.....
> ...



+1, that's one reason I use my 70-200/2.8 far more often than those three primes.


----------



## jthomson (Jul 28, 2015)

I was just about to start commenting on some of the great answers when I realised that could bias the results. So please excuse me if I don't comment until the poll closes.

I know this is a Canon site but with all the Nikon shooters that post I hope someone can direct me to a similarly good Nikon site. Don't want to go to a general photography site as it could easily turn into a Canon vs Nikon flame war.


----------



## Tinky (Jul 28, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Tinky said:
> ...



The flip side of zooms is that the lazy photographer will just zoom to get the composition. Not saying that applies to either of you, maybe it applies to me, and therfore primes make me work harder and thus get better shots. Either way it works for me. I wouldn't be out with just one prime in any case. My style is plan shot, reserach location, research position of the light for the time I'm shooting, arrive early, have a preferred lens in mind and then do some testing, practise practise, practise, by the time my shot comes round I'm ready and usually get it.

I don't really do spontaneity, it's probably my video guy taking over. I'm also chronic for indecision under pressure, so one less choice, or at least, one parameter kind of planned out and eliminated through testing lets me concentrate on say, focus tracking rahter than reframing etc.

It should be said that my favourite photo subjects are things like motorsports or transport where I can anticipate where a subject will be, and I often pivot around this point to find the best backdrop.. it's a technique that works for me, at least..

For absolute clarity, the image of the mini was taken with a lens that couldn't be much more zoomy if I tried, the Bigma 50-500, and the Tornado steam train was taken by a Canon f2.8 70-200L, but chosen for the specific focal length (the speedway image was taken on a prime Canon 200mm f2.8L sold to make way for the zoom, required for video interviews, not stills)

The Waverley image was taken on the aforementioned 100mm (on an M body) with the light and location researched in advance, in both the steamtrain and waverley shots the background / environment was absolutely pivotal to the shot, in the speedway and mini shot it was the apex of the curve that was pivotal to get desired 'turn-in' movement through the frame, which I think looks far more dynamic and 3 dimensional than parallel panning type shots.


----------



## Frodo (Jul 28, 2015)

I ticked 100mm
- Not because I think it is most popular (that's probably 85mm)
- Not because I have one (I have the 85mm)
But because it more closely approximates my "short telephoto eye" i.e. when I envisage and frame the image before taking my camera to my eye. 
And it is significantly smaller than the 135mm - which does not give the reach of the similarly sized and priced 200mm (as noted by Sporgon).
I bought the 85 because it was close to the short end of the 70-200 I sold (I have the 200mm prime at the other end) and because it was not too far from my 35mm prime as a two-lens kit. 
But I'm thinking of replacing it with the 100/2.


----------



## Tinky (Jul 28, 2015)

The 100mm f2 is stonkingly nice to use. If I've had an image I've not liked from it, it's because I've done something wrong.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 29, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Tinky said:
> ...


As I sit here typing this, my camera bag is on the bench beside me and it has both a 100mm prime and a 70-200 in it..... I like them both......


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 29, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



It's funny you say that, I have the 70-200 f2.8 IS and the 100 f2.8 IS Macro, if I am shooting a portrait session I'll use the zoom for the reasons I stated, but I use the 100 prime much more as a general purpose lens and take it traveling with me as I long ago decided I use the 70-200 too little when traveling for it to warrant the space and weight in the bag.

I used to travel with the 16-35 2.8, 24-70 2.8, 70-200 2.8 IS and a few primes mostly the 15mm and 50mm f1.4 and occasionally the 300 f2.8 IS. Now I travel with the 11-24, 35 f2 IS and 100 f2.8 IS Macro, but if I could only take one lens it would be the 24-70 2.8 L, I have done a couple of big travels with just one body and that trusty 24-70.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 29, 2015)

I believe that 85mm focal length is the most popular.

Just as our friend Tinky, I love my Sigma 50 Art in APS-C, which is equivalent to 80mm. For Head and shoulders portrait, I love Canon 100mm F2.


----------



## bholliman (Jul 29, 2015)

I chose 100mm, but 85mm is probably more popular. I love all three focal lengths.

Regarding the zoom vs. prime discussion, I do tend to work harder and think more about framing with primes and can get a little lazy with zooms. That said, some of my best shots have been taken with my 70-200 f/2.8 II.


----------



## Zeidora (Jul 29, 2015)

100: but only because my 100 Makroplanar is my main lens I use for macro. never had a 85 (don't like to take pictures of people). Once had a 135 but hardly ever used it. Never saw the need to get it again.


----------



## Ruined (Jul 29, 2015)

I would guess 85mm for most popular as per the poll.

But my favorite in Canon right now of the three is 135mm. Despite its reputation personally I think the 85L is just too sluggish and fragile while not offering much the 135 can't do assuming you have the working room. If I don't have the working room for the 135L, I'd probably rather have the 50L (instead of the 85L) for more flexibility in tight spots while retaining good DOF control. And, the 85 1.8 lacks contrast and pop in comparison. The 100L is nice for macro but not as good as the 85l/135l for portrait.

Really hoping Canon releases either an 85mm f/1.8 IS or 85mm f/1.2L III soon with improvements needed in either one.

Also, just in terms of preference, I'd rather have 50mm on one camera and 135mm on another than a 35/85 combo.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2015)

jthomson said:


> Got into a bit of an argument, would like some ammunition. ;D.
> 
> I don't care about the aperture only the focal length. Note the question isn't what is your favourite focal length, it is which one is most popular, that is which one do most photographers have.
> 
> Also does anyone know a good Nikon site where I could post the same sort of Poll? I want to try and eliminate brand bias from the answer. The only difference in the question would be that I would use 105mm instead of 100mm.



The answer really depends on the camera. The three lenses you mention are short telephoto on a FF camera, but on a APS-C camera which is what most people have, a 50mm is short telephoto followed by 85 and 100.

For use with either sensor, the 85mm focal length works, so its a common denominator.

Personally, I've finally been recruited into the Zoom user and sold almost all of my many prime lenses. A 24-70, 70-100, and 100-400 covers my normal needs. Only very seldom do I wish for a wider lens, but I kept my old Tokina 17mm f/2.5 prime for such a situation. I also kept my 100mm L for Macros.


----------



## rado98 (Jul 29, 2015)

If you consider the fact that most cameras out there are are aps c and the 50'm primes are sold like hot cakes. Just with that, one can probably assume that the 80-85mm equivalent is the most popular. 
That is my personal preference too by the way.


----------



## pwp (Jul 29, 2015)

I've had 85 f/1.2, 135 f/2 and still have a 100L macro f/2.8is. While I loved the results from the slow-focusing 85 & the 135 they tended to get left in the bag in favour of the flexibility and brilliant quality of the 70-200 f/2.8isII. Both lenses are now sold. The 100 sometimes gets some work in portrait shoots, usually just to do something a bit different or when focal length/framing consistency is an important client requirement. 

Obviously the 100 is the go-to lens for macro work. I'll be using the 100 next week for a shoot for a bespoke custom shoemaker who is rebranding and updating web & marketing collateral. The brief calls for mostly very close up shots of the hands of the shoemaker working with his tools...all warm & fuzzy and describing the intimate details of his craftsmanship. The 100 will rock for this project as will the 90mm TS-E.

Before zooms came of age and rivaled primes for IQ, I was still shooting with Nikons. A favourite was the quite lovely Nikkor 105 f/2.5. 

-pw


----------



## TeT (Jul 29, 2015)

I love what my 135 does, I hate that I dont have that look from a zoom...


----------



## AJ (Jul 29, 2015)

The answer is 85 mm. That's why Canon make both an 85/1.8 and 85/1.2, and both Zeiss and Sigma make an 85/1.4. Most other manufacturers have fast 85s as well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2015)

AJ said:


> The answer is 85 mm. That's why Canon make both an 85/1.8 and 85/1.2, and both Zeiss and Sigma make an 85/1.4. Most other manufacturers have fast 85s as well.



Canon make both a 100mm f/2 and a 100mm f/2.8. Both Zeiss and Sigma make 100/105mm lenses, as does Tokina. Nikon, Canon, and Sony/Zeiss make 135mm lenses, and if you go back in time there are a whole bunch of manual 135mm lenses. 

So your point is... ??


----------



## jackb (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a 100/2.8 IS for macro and portraits on FF.

When I shot Nikon film I had a 105/2.5 and loved it.


----------



## gregorywood (Jul 29, 2015)

jthomson said:


> Got into a bit of an argument, would like some ammunition. ;D.
> 
> I don't care about the aperture only the focal length. Note the question isn't what is your favourite focal length, it is which one is most popular, that is which one do most photographers have.



I don't mean to sound unhelpful, but I don't know which lens most photographers have, so how could I possibly vote in the poll and have it be meaningful data? 

I can only answer the question, "which one do I prefer", at least with any objectivity.

As a suggestion, you could seek out some sales data. I'd think that would be more objective.

Again, not trying to be unhelpful or a smarta$$...just trying to understand the context and the value of information that I or anyone else could provide.

Good luck.
Greg


----------



## sdsr (Jul 29, 2015)

gregorywood said:


> jthomson said:
> 
> 
> > Got into a bit of an argument, would like some ammunition. ;D.
> ...



Hard to disagree with that. The OP seems to be inviting guesses; I suspect he needs better "ammunition" than that.... 

To the extent what we actually own/use matters, I can't help there, either as I have several 85s, 100/105s and 135s. I suppose I find 85mm more generally useful than the other two, but that can change with what I'm photographing and how I happen to "see" the world that day, so it's hard to have a preference among those focal lengths (I do have a preference among the 135s I own - the image quality of the newish Rokinon/Samyang 135mm f2 is every bit as good as Dustin Abbott's review says it is).


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jul 29, 2015)

I use my 85mm 1.8 but on a crop sensor.. I love the images that I get from it, though I do need to edit some contrast in post. I can only imagine what the 135mm f2 brings to the table. Gotta love primes!

Now I'm wondering if I should go in for the 100mm f2? That could be dumb.. ha ha


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 29, 2015)

cellomaster27 said:


> I use my 85mm 1.8 but on a crop sensor.. I love the images that I get from it, though I do need to edit some contrast in post. I can only imagine what the 135mm f2 brings to the table. Gotta love primes!
> 
> Now I'm wondering if I should go in for the 100mm f2? That could be dumb.. ha ha


In my understanding, the image quality of Canon 100mm F2 is halfway between 85mm F1.8 and 135mm F2.

I love my 100mm F2 and do not see how this could be improved without cost double the current price.


----------



## Tinky (Jul 30, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> cellomaster27 said:
> 
> 
> > I use my 85mm 1.8 but on a crop sensor.. I love the images that I get from it, though I do need to edit some contrast in post. I can only imagine what the 135mm f2 brings to the table. Gotta love primes!
> ...



I know DXOmark is kind of a bad word around here... but they have the 100mm f2.0 rated higher than the 135mm f2.0, both tested on a 1Dsmk3...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 30, 2015)

Tinky said:


> I know DXOmark is kind of a bad word around here... but they have the 100mm f2.0 rated higher than the 135mm f2.0, both tested on a 1Dsmk3...



On the 1DsIII, they have the same sharpness (14 P-Mpix) and vignetting (1.4 EV), the 135L has less distortion (0.1% vs 0.3%) and less CA (4um vs 5um), but slightly less transmission (2.3 vs. 2.2 T-Stops). The 100/2 scores 4 points higher. 

On the 5DIII, all the measurements are the same as above except sharpness, where the 135L tests much sharper (20 vs. 16 P-Mpix). The 100/2 still scores a point higher. 

DxO isn't necessarily a bad word, but their Scores are a bad joke.


----------



## bholliman (Jul 30, 2015)

Ruined said:


> Also, just in terms of preference, I'd rather have 50mm on one camera and 135mm on another than a 35/85 combo.



+1 I really like this combination of primes as well. I have the excellent 35 f/2 IS, but find myself often pairing my 135L with the 50 STM as those focal lengths seem to go well together for family events and general people photography.


----------



## Tinky (Jul 30, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > I know DXOmark is kind of a bad word around here... but they have the 100mm f2.0 rated higher than the 135mm f2.0, both tested on a 1Dsmk3...
> ...



can't help it can you?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 30, 2015)

Tinky said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Tinky said:
> ...



If you're going to bring a misleading and ridiculous piece of non-information to the discussion, don't be surprised when you get called on it.


----------



## Tinky (Jul 30, 2015)

Nope. You really can't it seems.


----------



## jthomson (Jul 30, 2015)

sdsr said:


> gregorywood said:
> 
> 
> > jthomson said:
> ...



I know I need better data, I am looking. This is just for a bit of fun.
Does anybody know of a good source of sales data by lens type? (please don't post until the end of the Poll.)
I've been through the Bestseller lists on Amazon for several countries and I will post some of what I found at the end of the poll period. I think the Amazon data is pretty conclusive, but it doesn't give hard numbers just rankings.
The most interesting thing I have found so far is that the Tamron 70-300 was the number one best seller on Amazon France. (In fact a lot of Tamron lenses are doing very well in France.) Usually 50mm lenses top the lists. I despair that the Yongnuo 50mm copy was the number 5 best seller in Canada. I say was because the lists are dynamic and may change, before the end of the poll. 
Did you know that the German for bestseller is bestseller?


----------



## fish_shooter (Jul 30, 2015)

jthomson said:


> that is which one do most photographers have.



I can't vote because like others here I have all 3 focal lengths as well as 105, 90, and 75mm in various camera makes (e.g. Leica uses 90 rather than the 85mm focal length). My 100L is currently the most used owing to its macro ability. 
Tom


----------



## AJ (Jul 30, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> AJ said:
> 
> 
> > The answer is 85 mm. That's why Canon make both an 85/1.8 and 85/1.2, and both Zeiss and Sigma make an 85/1.4. Most other manufacturers have fast 85s as well.
> ...


... that out of those three, 85 mm is the most popular focal length for portraits, and 100 mm the most popular for macro, I guess? 135 mm is more specialist methinks.


----------



## jthomson (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you all for voting or posting to this thread. I posed the question because I got into a heated dispute with Rishi Sanyal over at DPreview about the focus of this article.

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/9238303291/lensrentals-applies-copy-variation-test-to-short-telephoto-primes

Rishi claimed in a thread, since deleted, that everyone at the DPR office thought the 85mm results were the most interesting and that the 85mm range was the most popular. That was why they featured it in the introduction to Roger Cicala's Blog. I claimed that they were a bunch of Nikon fanboys , and that I thought that the 100mm was the most popular range. The thread went downhill from there. (Think Neuro vs dilbert).

Rishi was in fact correct, and the poll shows most of you would also have picked the 85mm. I was in favour of the 100mm range. :-[

I haven't been able to find concrete data, but the following table summarizes my search through the Amazon Best Sellers lists. The 85 mm length comes first in all the countries I checked except Canada and France. Since I live in Canada I will continue to claim that I was right based on local preferences . The table is not a snapshot of the Amazon sites as I visited sites at various times and on various days. The Bestsellers lists are also dynamic and can change quickly. They don't include just lenses, as noted a Selfie stick was number two on the German list, most commonly the lists have filters and teleconverters and other things that are close to lenses, the German site is actually better than most and is not the only one to include selfie sticks. 



Amazon Best Sellers by Jim Thomson, on Flickr


Thanks again to everyone who commented and Voted.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 3, 2015)

As someone whose primary interest has mostly been bird photography, I always chuckle when I see these focal lengths described as telephoto. I *know* they are, but my mental 'short telephoto' definition starts at 200mm, with medium somewhere around 400-600. Anyway...



Tinky said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Fascinating how people differ so much. I've never scouted out a location or anything like that. I take the lenses and any other equipment I think I might need, and then see what happens. And mostly I wander, looking for subjects that seem interesting. Poles apart!

As for zoom vs prime... I've mostly used primes just because that's what the super telephotos and macro lenses are... and ultra wide aperture. If I was limited to one lens and didn't know what to expect (good light), I'd take a zoom though, for versatility.



Tinky said:


> Nope. You really can't it seems.



But isn't he correct here?


PS I would expect 85mm to be most popular out of these, followed by 100mm, and 135mm a long way behind. But 50mm surely outsells them all.


----------



## Tinky (Aug 4, 2015)

There are ways of speaking to people. He is at least consistent.


----------

